# Alpha Brain



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 25, 2016)

Alpha BRAIN®

Anyone been using this product and if so does it work as described? I'm not only looking at for myself but also my grandfather who is 90 years old and has recently been having memory issue's. Of course we will get everything cleared by the doctor before use. But I would like to know specifically if anyone has used it, for how long, how long before noticing a change, and at what dose?

Thanks,


----------



## compforce (May 25, 2016)

My bet is complete bullshit.  If it says dietary supplement on the front (like that one does), it means the FDA hasn't inspected/approved it and they can make any claims they want.


----------



## TH15 (May 25, 2016)

I bought a bottle about a month ago to try it out and I really haven't noticed any difference in memory, mental alertness, etc. Also, Alpha Brain is pretty pricey compared with other nootropics on the market, too. I've started that ketogenic diet that Joe Rogan won't shut the fuck up about a few months ago and I can honestly say I've noticed a huge difference in terms of my energy levels both physically and mentally. I would recommend that over Alpha Brain in a heart beat.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 25, 2016)

TH15 said:


> I bought a bottle about a month ago to try it out and I really haven't noticed any difference in memory, mental alertness, etc. Also, Alpha Brain is pretty pricey compared with other nootropics on the market, too. I've started that ketogenic diet that Joe Rogan won't shut the fuck up about a few months ago and I can honestly say I've noticed a huge difference in terms of my energy levels both physically and mentally. I would recommend that over Alpha Brain in a heart beat.



How many tablets were you taking?

I appreciate the information.


----------



## TH15 (May 25, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> How many tablets were you taking?
> 
> I appreciate the information.


I was taking the recommended dose of two tablets per day. I would take one in the morning and one at lunch.

Everyone's different, so it might work for some. I just think that for $30 per month I  would expect there to be more of a noticeable difference.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 25, 2016)

8


----------

